# Which VW models come with 4MOTION (standard OR option)?



## Concept (Aug 24, 2001)

Hi,
After a brief (but nasty) encounter in the Siskiyou Pass (border of Oregon & Cali), and after hating tire chains/cables, I'm looking at a new car (when my lease expires). And I want it to have AWD/FWD.
Which VW models have 4MOTION in them? So far, I can see that Passat does (and the 1.8T version will also have them soon), and up. R32 does as well, but I'm not sure I need all that performance. I just want my GTI to have 4MOTION in it, and that would be perfect!
Anyone know of any (commercial) Golf / GTI / Jetta that has it?
Thanks!


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Which VW models come with 4MOTION (standard OR option)? (Concept)*

your only options are passat, r32, toereg, and $$$$$Phaton$$$$$ (i know i spelled some of these wrong)


----------



## bishnou (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Which VW models come with 4MOTION (bluesbrothers)*

just the highend models but in Europe they all have 4 motion options








it would be nice to have them all


----------



## FLY-GTI1 (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Which VW models come with 4MOTION (bishnou)*

There's a petition somewhere (sorry, not too helpful with the details but I saw it on the vortex) for VW to offer 4Motion as an option on all dubs.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

Also try checking out Audi A4s, the 1.8T Quattro is cool, and slightly used ones really aren't too expensive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiNick (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: (Troike)*

<-- A4 1.8T Quattro 
quattro is hot, if you like traction this is your ride!


----------



## Concept (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (AudiNick)*

I've heard that Quattro is unbelieveable. I once test drove an S4 where the salesguy had me line the car up -- left tires on pavement, right tires on gravel & dirt. He just sat back and told me to gun it -- and the car went absolutely straight. Insane.
So what's the difference between the Quattro and the 4MOTION? I wish I could find a nice tutorial (more detail than the one on VW.com) that explained this for me. :-(


----------



## CTKurt (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Concept)*

No Jetta? I thought they could have 4 motion also.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (CTKurt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTKurt* »_No Jetta? I thought they could have 4 motion also.

not for the north american market...


----------



## mchatchet1 (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: (Concept)*

So what's the difference between the Quattro and the 4MOTION? I wish I could find a nice tutorial (more detail than the one on VW.com) that explained this for me. :-(
They are the SAME systems, just named differently for VW and Audi. The only slight difference is the "Haldex" system used in the Audi TT and now will be offered in the Golf .:R32.


----------



## EuroHoMIE1.8T (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: (mchatchet1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mchatchet1* »_So what's the difference between the Quattro and the 4MOTION? I wish I could find a nice tutorial (more detail than the one on VW.com) that explained this for me. :-(
They are the SAME systems, just named differently for VW and Audi. The only slight difference is the "Haldex" system used in the Audi TT and now will be offered in the Golf .:R32.

The difference is torsen vs. haldex.
In a nutshell, haldex is on audi and torsen is on vw. But sometimes its different and stuff like that. here is a link that explains it a little bit better:
http://forums.audiworld.com/a3/msgs/9923.phtml

P.s someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (EuroHoMIE1.8T)*

http://www.haldextraction.com/ 
TT,S3, Golf have the haldex on-demand awd. The small cars. 
Passats, A4s etc. have torsen full time awd. The larger chassis'.


----------



## Concept (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (The Pit)*

Wow, great resources. Thanks, guys!
I've read through both sites' ( http://www.haldextraction.com and http://www.torsen.com ) marketing descriptions on how they work.
I understand that Audi Quattro traditionally used Torsen's T-1 (Type A) INVEX differential design, and VW's 4MOTION Haldex design.
I guess this has mostly been impacted by the mounting design of the engine and the size of the chassis.
So here's the (I'm sure, oft-debated) question: *which one is "better" and why*? And for someone who is looking for AWD because I hate putting chains on when going to Tahoe, will I see a major difference to have to prefer one over another? (Yes, I read that gentlemen's long-but-educational post on his opinion.)
My guess is that (for me), Haldex will make more sense, since it is an on-demand system with the power at 100/0 (front/rear) in normal circumstances. Then when I need it, it will just "switch on" (though technically it's always on) to give me the split that the tires need.
Now the problem is that I can't just pick a system and car independently like a steak and sides. D'oh.
Thanks, you guys.


_Modified by Concept at 5:04 PM 1-8-2004_


----------



## EuroHoMIE1.8T (Apr 24, 2003)

I dont think there is a real answer to which one is better. I guess the haldex unit is newer, but over all its all up to opinion. 
"In practice, in slippery conditions, the torsen feels more benign and predictable. The haldex is quicker and more exciting."
I wonder how these compare to subaru awd.


----------



## Concept (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (EuroHoMIE1.8T)*

... or to the AWD going into Infiniti's G35. That one has 0/100 (ie. RWD) in normal conditions, as well as a Snow Switch, which regulates the throttle to avoid spinouts and such!


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: (Concept)*

4xMotion: Touareg V6 AT6, V8 AT6, V10 TDI AT6
4-Motion: Passat 1.8T MT5/AT5, W8 MT6/AT5, V6 AT5, Phaeton V8/W12 AT6/AT5, R32 MT6(Haldex)



_Modified by VDUBfanatic at 7:51 AM 1-10-2004_


----------



## SoonerE39 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Which VW models come with 4MOTION (bluesbrothers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluesbrothers* »_your only options are passat, r32, toereg, and $$$$$Phaton$$$$$ (i know i spelled some of these wrong)

You spelled $$$$$Phaeton$$$$$ pretty close to right.


----------

